# Uplay Installationsordner



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Hab da ein Problem.

Hab eine SSD mit WIndoof drauf laufwerk C:
Dann eine 2TB HDD für Daten und Programme : Laufwerk D:

Uplay habe ich aus Platzgründen auf dem Laufwerk D installiert.
Einige Spiele wie z.B Watchdogs würde ich gerne auf der SSD installieren.

Das ging aber nicht, immer kommt die Meldung das entweder die Internetverbindung kaputt ist, oder zu wenig Speicher vorhanden ist. (C: mit 120gb Freier Speicher)

Wenn ich den Installationsordner auf D: umstelle klappt es sofort...
Kann ich denn die Spiele nur auf der selben Platte installieren wie Uplay selbst? Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht Tipps geben?


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2014)

ie info per mail, kkönnen hier zu machen


----------

